
Airlines Should Charge You $0.01 to Use the Bathroom - 099812477
https://www.travelstatsman.com/01042019/airlines-should-charge-you-0-01-to-use-the-bathroom/
======
gaspoweredcat
that doesnt really make sense, regardless of if the liquid inside your body,
in a plastic bottle or emptied out into a toilet on the plane the weight is
the same, youre not magically teleporting water from a random location into
the aircraft.

with that in mind surely this should be something more like "airlines should
give you a $0.01 discount to take a piss before you get on the flight"

